# Taking a skunk out on a lead



## bjc (Sep 6, 2008)

has any found a harness / lead to take a skunk out on :devil:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought George the ferret harness shown here.


Collars & Leads


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

i know ichis mom does, im sure she will reply here soon


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think I could ever do that. Especially with a skunk! Imagine the looks people would give you :yeahright:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I got one on ebay, it's for a very small dog and has angel wings on it! Still waiting for it to arrive. I'm only planning to walk him around the garden and maybe take him to work with me now and again.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

MrsP said:


> I got one on ebay, it's for a very small dog and has angel wings on it! Still waiting for it to arrive. I'm only planning to walk him around the garden and maybe take him to work with me now and again.


Please tell me you are going to cut the wings off. :shock:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

pictures mrsp!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> i know ichis mom does, im sure she will reply here soon


lol thanks sorry was on a late night so a bit late i use a harness for ferrets it works well for ichi but they need to invent one for skunk cos they have a wide rear :lol2:end


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I use the ferret harnesses too got mine from pets @ home cost £4.99


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

bjc said:


> has any found a harness / lead to take a skunk out on :devil:


Are you sure you want to take pepe out you might scare the neighbours away and i havent forgiven him for the leg incident :whistling2:


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

lol when I told my parents that skunks are kept as pets they thought I was having them on :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont often get taken seriously either lol

was at my mates bday bbq last night and and she told her other mates i had skunks they dint belive me till i showed them the pics of them on my phone 

they asked if i worked for a zoo or somat i said nopes but i live in a zoo :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

haha I think it is probably the whole 'smell' thing... but they don't spray unless in danger right? I know in the US they have the scent gland removed but it is illegal here right?


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Do they make good pets? And how do you get one?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

in america it is still legal to descent but over here its not allowed.........

skunks do have a musky aroma but nothing bad as in disgustingly horrible 

yes when they spray it does smell but if well socalised then they have to be pushed to their limits to spray 


If you have the time and the energy and patcience then skunks make fantastic pets they are hard work and need a specialised diet and eat alot too lol so they can be quiet expensive to feed 

but i love my 2 to bits and wouldnt give them up for anything i truely am owned by skunks :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Elmodfz said:


> Do they make good pets? And how do you get one?


Depends on your definition of good pet I suppose. If you can cope with having your carpets dug up, smelly 'presents' left in corners, an animal with an almost fanatical devotion to food that can learn to open fridges and cupboards, raid bins with alacrity, and generally turn your life upside down then yes they can make good pets. 
Not all skunks are the same, they are very cat like, some are very well socialised and are 'lap' skunks who love to cuddle and sleep on you, whilst at the other end of the spectrum you have the "NO! Dont pick me up...AARRRGHHH I am being touched by a human...PUT ME DOWN!...but please feed me when you do" type of skunk.
Maple, one of our females is being extremely obstropulous at the moment, anything and everything deserves stomping at and subsequently does get stomped...us, the cat, other skunks, the doors (no not jim Morrison et al), random invisible things in mid air that we can't see but she does and the dog to name a few.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Depends on your definition of good pet I suppose. If you can cope with having your carpets dug up, smelly 'presents' left in corners, an animal with an almost fanatical devotion to food that can learn to open fridges and cupboards, raid bins with alacrity, and generally turn your life upside down then yes they can make good pets.
> Not all skunks are the same, they are very cat like, some are very well socialised and are 'lap' skunks who love to cuddle and sleep on you, whilst at the other end of the spectrum you have the "NO! Dont pick me up...AARRRGHHH I am being touched by a human...PUT ME DOWN!...but please feed me when you do" type of skunk.
> Maple, one of our females is being extremely obstropulous at the moment, anything and everything deserves stomping at and subsequently does get stomped...us, the cat, other skunks, the doors (no not jim Morrison et al), random invisible things in mid air that we can't see but she does and the dog to name a few.


LOL thats a fantastic discription of living with skunks :no1:

and soooooooo blooming true


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> LOL thats a fantastic discription of living with skunks :no1:
> 
> and soooooooo blooming true


That's only a small part, forgot to mention George throwing a Blaze's metal food bowl around, up and down a ceramic tiled hallway...at 3 am, or waking up to find one sleeping across your throat or on top of your head.


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

so they are a bit like ferrets on the smelly scale. My parents would have a problem with that lol :bash: They sound like good pets but I think you have to be a certain type of person to enjoy them completely.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

having met Nerys's skunks off of the forum, i wouldnt say the smelt anymore than a dog or cat, i couldnt smell them anyway! alot less than a full hob imo!!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Trinacham said:


> so they are a bit like ferrets on the smelly scale. My parents would have a problem with that lol :bash: They sound like good pets but I think you have to be a certain type of person to enjoy them completely.


they smell no where near as much as ferrets yes you need to be a special type of person to have a skunk you need to have the patients of a saint not mind being woken at stupid times to play got to be able to argue with something more stubborn than you can ever be 
and even us with skunks wonder if they would be better as a pair of slippers from time to time:lol2: but we wouldnt be without them:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> they smell no where near as much as ferrets yes you need to be a special type of person to have a skunk you need to have the patients of a saint not mind being woken at stupid times to play got to be able to argue with something more stubborn than you can ever be
> and even us with skunks wonder if they would be better as a pair of slippers from time to time:lol2: but we wouldnt be without them:flrt:


hee hee they would deffo be warm slippers at that :lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Please tell me you are going to cut the wings off. :shock:


I can tell you that if it makes you feel better! :lol2:

They looked cute! I have some ferret harnesses here too that will suffice.

As to the smell question, mine is snuggled up next to me now and I smell worse than he does - and I'm beautifully perfumed.


----------

